# Scratch on bezel of new Samsung LED TV, return it?



## MCBrown.CA

My girlfriend and I moved into our new appartment yesterday and finally got a chance to set up our new home entertainment center and 46" Samsung LED TV (UN46C5000).

Right after taking off the protective plastic that was covering the glossy bezel, I noticed a 1.5-2" long hairline scratch on the top left corner of the bezel. This wouldn't really be an issue but you can see the scratch from the couch which bugs me a lot... especially with a brand new relativey expensive TV.

I figure even though we got the TV for almost half price (regular price is $1600, we paid $1000) we should return it for a unit that is not scratched. My girlfriend thinks I'm bing silly but she doesn't have quite the same standards as me when it comes to electronics...

What do you guys think?


----------



## grayfox99

My 2c, return it. At least then you can enjoy whatever you're watching without being frustrated/annoyed by the scratch (which you can see from the couch).

But if its too heavy / bulky to move, and you end up not returning it (at least not right away), at least it'll be good for the evil eye (if you believe in that).

Either way - good luck


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

I really depends, if you are the type of person who will get annoyed by that sort of thing return it.

I know if it were me I would return it, you may not be so fussy.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grayfox99* 
My 2c, return it. At least then you can enjoy whatever you're watching without being frustrated/annoyed by the scratch (which you can see from the couch).

But if its too heavy / bulky to move, and you end up not returning it (at least not right away), at least it'll be good for the evil eye (if you believe in that).

Either way - good luck









I am thinking I should just return it. It's not bulky at all, only 1.1" thick and weighs 35 pounds with the stand. In comparison, just one of my 24" monitors weighs 25 pounds...


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


I am thinking I should just return it. It's not bulky at all, only 1.1" thick and weighs 35 pounds with the stand. In comparison, just one of my 24" monitors weighs 25 pounds...


Maybe if the scratched appear longer down the line I wouldnt fuss over it too much.
But, I personally would return it as well. It's just one of those things that really irks me, especially if I had just purchased it.


----------



## Draggin

You probably got it for 1000 dollars due to the scratch.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ohzer0*


Maybe if the scratched appear longer down the line I wouldnt fuss over it too much.
But, I personally would return it as well. It's just one of those things that really irks me, especially if I had just purchased it.


It does irk me!







This is by far the most money I have spent on a display and I want it to be perfect, or at least I want any damage to the unit to be my fault!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draggin*


You probably got it for 1000 dollars due to the scratch.


We got the unit BNIB for $1000 as part of a one-day sale. There is no way that anyone in-store could have known this particular unit was scratched.


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

It might not bug some people but if I buy something brand new even discounted at $1,000 I'd return it for another without a scratch. If it was second hand or open box that'd be different, but this is BNIB.


----------



## maxextz

id return it as every time i would see the scratch and not the tv.any way you didnt buy it knowing it was damaged.


----------



## wcdolphin

Return it. You bought something BNIB, it was not. It was SIB ("Scratched in box...")

Consumer protection for life








Plus, by returning it, you are allowing them to sell it at a lower price to someone as used, somewhere...Though equally lowering their profit margins and thus increasing the prices that we all pay...But I prefer the former.


----------



## weidass

can we get pics please? everyone loves pics


----------



## dude guy bro

if you understand many of the inherent flaws of LCD/LED tech, i'd highly suggest doing some serious testing, and if that's seriously all that's wrong with it, at least try to get more money off, as you have an otherwise near flawless set.


----------



## kiwwanna

I would not hesitate to return it. You got a nice TV to enjoy the Picture Quality, if you have something that takes away from the "Quality" like seeing that scratch all the time then that isn't right.
Even givin time weeks, months or what ever it would always bother me that I didn't take it back. At least to make a call about it.

Your lucky your TV only weighs 35pnds with stand, mines 110lbs


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Thanks for the support everyone. I've talked to the gf and the A/V manager at the store where we bought it and we have one on hold waiting for whenever we can make it in to pick it up (I work in a different city during the week).

The scratch would *definitely* annoy me and I feel that it is not unreasonable to expect a $1000 TV to be in perfect condition when I un-box it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weidass*


can we get pics please? everyone loves pics










I am not at home right now so I can't provide pics of my actual setup but here are some generic ones so you can see the TV.


----------



## Draggin

My tv is bigger than yours (E-peen)

Lol.

Anyway, I guess if you only notice the scratch then see if they will let you exchange.


----------



## maxextz

looks great.........return it dude.never mind what your gf says your the man.lol show her a handbag or a pair of shoes.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


looks great.........return it dude.never mind what your gf says your the man.lol show her a handbag or a pair of shoes.












She wants to return it too. Only reason she didn't want to at first was because we had just set it up and she was excited to play with it... but reason prevailed before long!


----------



## Draggin

IF you want to return it and she wants to return it why aren't you driving to where ever you bought it and returning it.


----------



## Aznboy1993

yes! i could never live with a scratch on my brand new TV. i am uber OCD. but if the opportunity cost of sending it back outweighs that of the aesthetics then don't; just live with it.


----------



## computeruler

I wouldn't waste the time. It's a small scratch. Like you will notice it.


----------



## Bleep

I would'nt have even set it up! On seeing the scratch I would go straight back to the store for a exchange lol


----------



## maxextz

he has lol.thats the point of this fantastic thread.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

you could try something like this to get rid of the scratch







YouTube- How to Remove Scratches From Any DVD or go with what the GF wants, thats always _WIN_


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
IF you want to return it and she wants to return it why aren't you driving to where ever you bought it and returning it.

We are not returning it right now because we both have jobs. Fortunately I am able to browse OCN while at work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993* 
yes! i could never live with a scratch on my brand new TV. i am uber OCD. but if the opportunity cost of sending it back outweighs that of the aesthetics then don't; just live with it.

No cost to return the TV... just a 10 minute drive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bleep* 
I would'nt have even set it up! On seeing the scratch I would go straight back to the store for a exchange lol

I only noticed the scratch after setting up the TV and removing the protective film that covers the bezel during shipping.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
you could try something like this to get rid of the scratch YouTube- How to Remove Scratches From Any DVD or go with what the GF wants, thats always _WIN_

Thanks for the tip but I would rather just get a brand-new TV. The gf knows that I'm the one who will ultimately make the decision if it's an issue concerning electronics... Luckily for her, she is in agreement with me on this one!










+Rep for helpful posts!


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
We are not returning it right now because we both have jobs. Fortunately I am able to browse OCN while at work.

No cost to return the TV... just a 10 minute drive.

I only noticed the scratch after setting up the TV and removing the protective film that covers the bezel during shipping.

Thanks for the tip but I would rather just get a brand-new TV. The gf knows that I'm the one who will ultimately make the decision if it's an issue concerning electronics... Luckily for her, she is in agreement with me on this one!










+Rep for helpful posts!

yeah that's what i meant by opportunity cost








it could be time, money, services, etc.; in this case it is time. though i am sure 10 minutes is totally worth it unless you are a total lousy bum









thanks for +rep btw!


----------



## FannBlade

Sounds like a good place for a Nvidia sticker


----------



## stimr2

For any future scratches use some 3M plastic polish. http://www.autogeek.net/3mplaspol.html


----------

